# Travel Destinations > North America >  What games for money do you like to play?

## petrderbikov

What games for money do you like to play? I love Axie Infinity
Axie Infinity is a token-based online video game developed by the Vietnamese studio Sky Mavis. known for its in-game economy that uses Ethereum-based cryptocurrencies.

----------


## jasonukirov

Hi! I recently found out that a project called Coin Play is opening soon. On it you can earn money playing games on it. If you are a fan of the crypto casino niche then this site is for you! Here is the link https://coinplay.com/blog/crypto_pro...ler_winklevoss tyler winklevoss crypto profile. Very much looking forward to the opening of this site, let's follow the news with me! 
It seems to me that people who haven't played crypto games lose a lot in their lives, doesn't it?

----------


## jamesmurfyiii

I heard about this project! I think it will be great for playing casino

----------


## Jsserti

As for me, I really like to gamble because I am a super emotional person. Emotions are always on the horse. By the way, I have been playing various slots on licensed platform the mr green review for three years now. And this resource for games has never thrown me! Money can be withdrawn quickly, moreover, in any way convenient for you!

----------


## hanna

I agree with the author about the content of the article 1001 games because it is strongly imprinted with our culture. So we should share widely so that everyone will remember our roots.

----------


## amandy

hello everybody

----------


## javedpcit

I would like to play GTA San Andreas APK

----------


## saleenadavid

Thanks for asking i play pubG and i have earned much money

----------

